# Shes pregnant!



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Hi all, completely new to these forums but have done some research here 

I was given a pregnant queen (moggy unfortunatly) a couple of weeks back as the owners couldnt afford her care and the care of the kittys. She is very close to giving birth as far as I can tell but won't go near any of the birthing boxes I've provided.

She is the most friendly little dear and gets on well with my Jack Russel X Patterdale terror! Loves the children too. 
She spends most of her day by my side, on top of me or as close as physically possible to me, I just wanted some advice on the birth and care of the kitties after.

Shes been checked by a vet and has a clean bill of health but will need her injections as her previous owners couldn't afford it. I know this is going to be expensive but I cant just put her to a shelter I'm falling for her!

Thank you in advance for any tips/advice you can offer x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Awww she sounds like a sweetheart. Some people will tell you to give her to a shelter if you have no experience but they are over run with cats and pregnant queens with no one that wants to care for them. There are some people on here with loads of experience that will give you some great advice. Good luck with everything and well done for taking on this cat.


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

thank you marley boy, I know of one shelter up here but they are struggling, they are running out of money and are on the verge of shutting. So I hope that I can give her good care here instead of sending her somewhere she wont get the same attention.
I have lined up a couple of good homes for any kitties and will be making sure they go to good homes. x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She sounds like a real sweetie. Have you any idea when the kittens are due? They often like to find their own place to give birth and you might well just have to go along with it. Try not to worry, most cat births are very straightforward and Mum will care for the kittens for the first four weeks without you needing to do any more than check on them. Weighing them daily is a good idea, they should continually gain weight and it will reassure you that she is feeding them properly.

Liz


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Not too sure when shes due, she is a small cat anyway and looks just enormous! Poor wee toot. 
Judging by what I've read so far shes due in the next week. But last night she was trying to get in behind the wardrobe, under the bed, in a drawer just everywhere but the places I've picked out for her! 
Also she has not eaten much today and shes had a couple of loose ummm 'movements' so I'm presuming shes close? I have no idea how to feel for her milk coming in but the hair around her nipples is well parted (she loves getting her belly rubbed!)

Oh also Ive read conflicting reports on handling the kittens, some say straight away and others say leave it a few days. Any expert advice?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neovo said:


> Not too sure when shes due, she is a small cat anyway and looks just enormous! Poor wee toot.
> Judging by what I've read so far shes due in the next week. But last night she was trying to get in behind the wardrobe, under the bed, in a drawer just everywhere but the places I've picked out for her!
> Also she has not eaten much today and shes had a couple of loose ummm 'movements' so I'm presuming shes close? I have no idea how to feel for her milk coming in but the hair around her nipples is well parted (she loves getting her belly rubbed!)
> 
> Oh also Ive read conflicting reports on handling the kittens, some say straight away and others say leave it a few days. Any expert advice?


you need to weigh them everyday to make sure that they are gaining weight, if they are losing or not gaining enough this can be a indicator of problems or that you need to do some top up feeding so I really 100% recomend that you weigh them daily 

need to buy in some teats and kittenreplacement milk (I use cimi-cat) a birthing box, a cardboard box & sheets/towels/newspaper.

erm........ cant even think right now, worming panacur paste from 4-8-12weeks of age. mum needs to be on highl quality food from now on and never restrict her! let her eat as much as she wants when she wants up until they go to new homes as she be feeding. vacs at 9-12weeks of age.....

do you know how to do placentas or anything?

Where abouts do you live?


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

lol Thats a lot! I have most of the things we will need I think,
the vet was lovely and let me know what to get and when to bring them in etc.

Shes on Iams kitten food and whiskas kitten pouches, shes loving that. But this mornings pouch has still not been eaten which is unusual.

I am presuming if I take them all to the vets I can get them fleaed and wormed? Then injections when they're due.

I am off to buy a mechanical scale this weekend as mine is an oldfashioned thing thats not too brill for kitty weighing 

I read about placentas and watched a video (didnt realise they ate them, urgh) I dont think shes having a large litter so hopefully no worries there. Also have a pen and paper in my birthing box along with the dental floss, scissors, soft towels, hot water bottle, teats, bottles and powdered milk.

I live in the north of scotland, up the top, in the middle of nowhere! Its beautiful up here but not a lot of amenities ><


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's great that you are seeking out all the information and taking proper responsibility for these kittens. It means they will have a good chance to a good start in life!

TB, you are a star as always


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Thank you guys, Im quite excited to see her looking so healthy and happy. I just know shes going to be a brilliant mum and while its a shame there is yet another moggy litter in the world I have been looking out for some good owners for the dears.

Now to wait and see how she gets on in labour. oh and watching the kittens is amazing, you can almost see their little feet pounding away inside! Such a special moment to share


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neovo said:


> lol Thats a lot! I have most of the things we will need I think,
> the vet was lovely and let me know what to get and when to bring them in etc.
> 
> Shes on Iams kitten food and whiskas kitten pouches, shes loving that. But this mornings pouch has still not been eaten which is unusual.
> ...


what powedered m ilk do you have? diont use scissors to cut cords, use your fingers/nails, help mum eat the placenta is she wont (not you!!) hold it up for her. dental floss? do you have something in your teeth?!

hotwater bottle wont be needed, I dont like them myself unless its luke warm and covered in towels as it can get the kittens to hot dyhrdated and die 

then have to eat them it realases a hormone which helps them to bond and milk to be produced.

nio they cant go to the vet until 8 weekf of age so you have to worm them at home from 4weeks along with mum.


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Hartz Precision, vet bought.

I was told if mum wont eat the placenta you have to tie off and cut the umbilical cord hence dental floss.

What do I use instead of hot water bottle? Will a warm towel do?

And what do I use to worm them? I can get stuff from the vets I guess but it would be cheaper to buy from a pet store 

Thank you TB, I was quite literally cacking myself about all this!  x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

neovo said:


> Hartz Precision, vet bought.
> 
> I was told if mum wont eat the placenta you have to tie off and cut the umbilical cord hence dental floss.
> 
> ...


Nevcer Ever use Anything wormer/flea from a pet store, they are pure crap and in some cases cause reaction/sezuires and death  panacur paste or liquid is fine.

Id ont get why you need a got towel???

You dont need to tie the end of anything it will drop off after a few days


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Ok ta, will get some next time I'm out.

I want to be prepared in case she rejects any, this is her first litter as far as I know. Thats what I'm kinda cacking about! She seems like she will be ok but I know there can be problems.

And good, I was wondering how on earth I can tie up a teeny tiny umbilical cord! lol


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> Nevcer Ever use Anything wormer/flea from a pet store, they are pure crap and in some cases cause reaction/sezuires and death  panacur paste or liquid is fine.
> 
> Id ont get why you need a got towel???
> 
> You dont need to tie the end of anything it will drop off after a few days


agree with this, always use the stuff from the vets. I used Panacur paste. I cant remember the exact price but it wasnt too bad.
Good luck


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its only £15 online does the entire litter until they go to new homes 

lol you squeeze along the line from the tum to the placenta and squeeze to stop the blood and rip, your be covered, but itll be the least of your worries!

how old is she?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

any pictures


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Shes around 2 yrs old. Havent got any piccys yet but since Im up with her meowling I will get some tonight probably! lol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there, Neo

If she's gone off her food and is nesting like crazy, I wouldn't be waiting until the weekend to buy your scales, as it sounds like you'll have little arrivals sooner than that!

I can understand you being worried about your first litter, but the calmer you are, the more reassured she's going to be. If it's her first too, she'll probably be a bit worried herself, so you need to be the calm in the storm for her.

It's better to rip the cord than to cut, or so I've been told. Dental floss is recommended in the books, but I don't know anyone who's had a use for it.

You must count the number of kittens born and the placentas produced. The two numbers should tally. Don't worry if mum doesn't eat them all. If it's a large litter, sometimes they don't, as there's an awful lot of them!

As TB has said, make sure you write down the kittens' weights daily, and try to weigh at the same time as their weights, just like humans, will vary over the course of a day. Ideally, they should be gaining between 7 and 10 grams a day. If they aren't, you will probably need to top up. If you do, remember to sterilise teats and syringes in between feedings. Treat hygiene as you would for a newborn human. Milk should be warmed to body temperature. you can do this easily by filling a cup with hot water, drawing up your milk into the syringe, attaching the teat and thne putting the syringe into the cup. This works really well and is nice and quick.

You will only need a hot water bottle or a heat source if you plan to separate kittens from mum during the birth. I'd recommend leaving them with her, as when they try to suckle, they stimulate the release of a hormone called oxytosin. This strengthens uterine contractions and will help mum birth the rest of the litter more easily. However, if she's very distressed and there's a risk she might squash the newborns, then you'd be right to separate them off to another box. You're also right to provide a heat source, as kittens this young cannot regulate their body temperature. Wrap a hot water bottle in towels and put it at one end of the box. Don't lie the kits on it as they can't yet move and may over heat.

It doesn't matter where she chooses to have them as long as it's accessible for you. you can move her into the place you've chosen for her once they're born.

I'd recommend lining the box with human incontenance pads. They are so good at soaking up the mess, and when the top one gets dirty, all you have to do is pull it out and dispose to expose a clean layer underneath. Vetbed is good for bedding as it will keep them very warm, is absorbant and washable.

I can't think of anything else at the moment, but if I do, i'lll write again.

Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Wow yes thank you  You have all been really helpful, shes calmed down a bit today and has eaten a little bit so I'm just staying in the house with her for the next few days.
I'm online shopping atm so I will get some scales! 
Good tip on the incontinence pads, will get my man to pick some up for us.
Oh and I read to get non clumping litter for the litter tray, any ideas on which kind? Theres so many to choose from! Is wood based ok? ty x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

It's a good idea to get non clumping, litter, yes, or at least the non-bentonite stuff. This is because, when they eat it as kittens do, this stuff swells to such proportions that it sticks in their stomachs and can cause intestinal blockages. That said, howeve,r there are natural clumping litters which don't swell up and are much safer. I use Nature Gold or Okoplus which work wonderfully. However, if you want non-clumping, then Catsan I've also found to be very good. All three can be bought from Zooplus as well as good quality kitten foods, although these will take a few days to arrive once ordered. Have you got anyone to help you when she's birthing?


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Thank you, got my scales and cat litter now. Think I have everything but a little nurse cap! lol

My partner is here to help out if need be, and to divert the kids and dog too! 

Just hope its going to be soon, Ive gotten all excited for her now. Shes curled up on my lap atm and purring away quite happily even though I have a dead leg!


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Still no signs of any kittens, shes nesting like crazy and cleaning her self like mad but then she just relaxes and falls back asleep again! I think shes teasing me! lol

She has gotten so affectionate this last week and its so lovely to know she trusts me so much, she even lets me sit with my hand on her belly to feel her kittys moving. Its such a magical experience, so much different than feeling a womans pregnant belly 

I'm hoping shes going to pop soon but I have made an appointment with the vets for saturday just to double check shes doing ok. V.Excited and V.Nervous for her!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

you need to keep dog, and probably kids, out of the room while she's birthing. She needs a calm, quiet place to do so. Even if your kids are well behaved and respectful of the mum's need for privacy and quiet, you may not want them to potentially witness it if things go wrong. Kittens can be still-born or die shortly after birth. I'm not saying this will happen, nor am I trying to put you on a downer, but I don't want you having to deal with hysterical kids at the same time as trying to help your little lady. Perhaps explain all about it to the kids beforehand and allow them to decide whether to watch with you or not?


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

Oh gosh yeah the kids aren't going to be in the room, they are way too young to see any potential disasters. The dog is still a puppy and is kept in her run at night so we are hoping she will have them at night away from dog n kiddies.

I'm just hoping shes going to have them soon as she looks just gigantic! Poor dear


----------



## DiamondKitty (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh best of luck ... do update us with what happens/ progress! My little lady is due on Monday and i'm getting dead nervous now! Doing some last minute prep lol 

Fingers crossed for a stress free birth, good luck! ..xx..


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

And good luck to your little lady too  

I'm sure everything will be fine, its just so hard to wait! lol x


----------

